# Ooops!



## Deleted member 30710 (17 Jul 2008)

Now this is a silly thing. I had a mild brain fart and forgot to tell the doctor a few things during my medical. It completely slipped my mind. They aren't anything serious, I'm not on any medication (never been on medication for it) and the the last doctor I talked to about this problem said I wouldn't ever need medication for it, and its no longer a problem and hasn't been a problem in over 4 years (I grew out of it), but I still see a doctor once a year as a check up to make sure (because I'm I'm a nut when it comes to making sure I'm healthy), each time I'm told everything is peachy and fine. Its partially related to something I did tell them during my medical but not entirely. 

Should I call them up and tell them, let it go seeing as it hasn't been an issue for so many years, or get a doctors note a head of time stating I had this problem and it isn't an issue anymore and just attach it to the other papers they gave me for other doctors to sign and such... or?


----------



## medicineman (17 Jul 2008)

If you think it's that pertinent, call the CFRC, ask to speak to the Physician Assistant or Doctor who did your medical and tell them.  Better being up front than being caught later and either charged or tossed for an irregular enrollment - especially if it's the said condition that's come back to haunt you.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (17 Jul 2008)

Just curious, how would I get *caught* later on, if I no longer have a problem with it and all my records are sealed in a doctors office that no longer cares for me?  And its not something that will come back to "haunt me". 

I was thinking of just getting a doctors note first and bringing it in saying "I forgot something", problem is, I no longer have a family doctor, and the doctors with those records or knowledge of me wont take me anymore. (School physician, only allowed to see them so many months after graduation). I guess I have no choice but to just call the guy who did my medical, he'll probably just give me a paper for someone to fill out... problem will be to find someone to fill it out. :/


----------



## medicineman (17 Jul 2008)

You stated you mentioned how you kinda sorta alluded to this problem in the medical interview - if something related to that happens, it won't be looked upon too favorably (or you for that matter) if it's only part of the story.  Just explain the situation - stuff happens,people are nervous and forget things - they know that.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jul 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> Just curious, how would I get *caught* later on, if I no longer have a problem with it and all my records are sealed in a doctors office that no longer cares for me?  And its not something that will come back to "haunt me".
> 
> I was thinking of just getting a doctors note first and bringing it in saying "I forgot something", problem is, I no longer have a family doctor, and the doctors with those records or knowledge of me wont take me anymore. (School physician, only allowed to see them so many months after graduation). I guess I have no choice but to just call the guy who did my medical, he'll probably just give me a paper for someone to fill out... problem will be to find someone to fill it out. :/



One might argue that if you were sure you would never be "caught" then you would not be stressing about it eh?  

Call the CFRC, tell them what happened, and get it cleared up.  Its that simple


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (17 Jul 2008)

I'm going to come out and say it, so there is less confusion. The thing I alluded to that was sorta kind of related to the problem was is a type of allergic reaction I had to a certain food ingredient, aspartame. The problem I forgot to mention is a reaction I had to birth control pills (and the reaction lasted for a few months after I came off of them, years ago). The reactions I have to them is similar except my reaction to aspartame only lasts for 8-12 hours. I have a copper IUD and I'm getting my tubes tied in 4 years.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (17 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> One might argue that if you were sure you would never be "caught" then you would not be stressing about it eh?



I'm not stressing about being *caught* I was just curious as how people get caught. I already mentioned that I was thinking of informing them anyway, I just wanted to know if it was worth the trouble, and if so, how I would go about telling them.


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jul 2008)

Well looks like no warm Diet COke for you then.  

But in all seriousness is aspartame not used a lot as an artificial sweetener in many foods?  So do you just have to avoid all foods that use it?  If so, thats a really crappy intolerance to have.

I would defiantly disclose that to them especially cause you never know what your going to be eating on course or elsewhere in the CF.

Good luck!

EDIT: How do people get caught?  I have no idea.  A lot probably don't, maybe some get busted with blood work.  Or others simply fall down for an unknown reason and the MDs figure it out after testing.  Couldn't tell ya.  Its just best to be upfront and tell them what happened.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (17 Jul 2008)

They already know I'm allergic to aspartame, the guy who did my medical said its actually a really common allergy for applicants. Basically means I can't have any of the juice crystals they have in the ration packs  :-[  The only thing for sure that I'm missing out on is chewing gum. Only the bubble gum still uses sugar. All my old favs switched over to aspartame.

The thing I forgot to mention was my allergy to birth control pills. Which requires a prescription to get in the first place.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Jul 2008)

I would not "think" about telling them, it calls in question your personal integrity if you don't.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (17 Jul 2008)

So do I call them up, or mention it too him when I hand in my paperwork?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Jul 2008)

Call them up as medicineman suggested let them know sooner rather then later. CFRC will decide what else is needed to be done.


----------

